# Necesito circuito para activar un rele alarma GSM



## mamoncino (Nov 9, 2006)

Buenas, lo que petendremos hacer un compañero y yo, es conectar la alarma a un telefono GSM para que cuando suene la alarma active una tecla y realice una llamada al movil programado. Necesitaria un circuito que active un rele o algun circuito para este fin.


----------



## AG-1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Con este módulo puedes tener resuelto el problema de una forma menos artesanal y económica:





http://perso.wanadoo.es/luism..serrano/AlarmaGSM/AlarmaGSM.htm


----------



## MARLOBOTS (Jul 25, 2011)

si tu alarma es casera es bueno q busques un circuito gsm pero si compras una la mayoria de alrmas son monitoreables yo trabajo con alarmas dsc y las interconectamos ala central de alarmas de prosegur activa se conectan ala linea telefonica se programan los numeros y listo el gsm lo usamos como respaldo par cuando cortan la linea


----------



## fsola (Jul 25, 2011)

Yo creo que mejor que hacer que un circuito pulse una tecla del movil es hacer que el circuito se comunique con el movil con comandos AT.

Conectas un microcontrolador a un modulo gsm simcom. Mira el datasheet

http://www.robokits.co.in/datasheets/SIM300_HD_V1.06.pdf

Con algo así incluso podrás enviar un sms al número que tu elijas.

Si necesitas ayuda.....


----------

